# I am Man Mantis



## manmantis (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello everyone. i am a mantis and insect enthusiast from Colorado and i am happy to have found this forum. i started mantis ownership with four Hierodula from Mantis Place and though i witnessed 2 tragic deaths (one died of moulting complications the other of a totally avoidable duct-tape catastrophe  ) i still have 2 healthy, active mantids. i have always been interested by the cultures of asia, martial arts and mantis kung fu in particular, if anyone has any movies which mention mantis kung-fu i would love to see them. for anyone who has never heard of mantis kung fu it is very cool and you should google it or something. i am also a huge fan of our mother earth and am studying natural resources and plant health, if anyone knows of any insect/mantis based conservation projects, i would really love to hear about them.

well that about covers it thanks for letting me into your awesome mantis forum!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2009)

manmantis said:


> Hello everyone. i am a mantis and insect enthusiast from Colorado and i am happy to have found this forum. i started mantis ownership with four Hierodula from Mantis Place and though i witnessed 2 tragic deaths (one died of moulting complications the other of a totally avoidable duct-tape catastrophe  ) i still have 2 healthy, active mantids. i have always been interested by the cultures of asia, martial arts and mantis kung fu in particular, if anyone has any movies which mention mantis kung-fu i would love to see them. for anyone who has never heard of mantis kung fu it is very cool and you should google it or something. i am also a huge fan of our mother earth and am studying natural resources and plant health, if anyone knows of any insect/mantis based conservation projects, i would really love to hear about them. well that about covers it thanks for letting me into your awesome mantis forum!


Hi Man Mantis,

Glad you found us and welcome to the forum... glad to have you here. Too bad about the duct tape incident. I lost one of my L3 free roaming Chinese nymphs in the bug room the other day to a fly strip. But it wasn't as much of a loss as yours, as I have T. sinensis nymphs to spare, lol. Again, welcome.  

Becky


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome! The mantis kung fu is pretty interesting to watch. I've watched a few videos of it on YouTube. It's neat to see the various styles against each other.

If you do come across some mantis conversavation project, I'd be very interested in knowing about it. I'm planting trees for a few hours at a local wildlife refuge tomorrow.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 9, 2009)

WElcome to the forum, did u take the yellow brick road? from where? OHio :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Dinora (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome!

As I was reading your post all I could think about was Master Mantis!!! h34r:


----------



## bassist (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome I've been learning various mantis techniques very beautiful style.


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Dinora said:


> Welcome!As I was reading your post all I could think about was Master Mantis!!! h34r:


Wonder if that spot on its back was inspired by P.whalbergii :lol:


----------



## shorty (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum! I know how it feels to have avoidable tape problems. I had a mantis become an amputee not a minute after removing it from it's package. The problem's corrected itself now though.  Have fun!


----------

